# Parentheses Fuzz issues.



## Diatrive

Hello all,
I just built one of these and am having some problems.

1. The pass through works fine so I assume the wiring is ok.

Assuming these are on one at a time:
2. The boost works fine and the LED lights up.
3. The octave doesn't change the sound at all but the LED lights up.

4.The boost and the octave can be on at the same time.
The boost still works and the octave has no effect but both are clean tones.

5. If you hit the RAT switch all sound stops and the LED lights up.
No matter whether the boost and octave are on or off in any combination.

6. While the silent RAT is engaged and the volume knob is turned you can hear some static that increases/decreases when the knob is turned.

Basically the RAT portion of the pedal doesn't work at all and cuts all guitar and the octave doesn't change anything.


----------



## JetFixxxer

1-4 are identical to my issues as well.


----------



## Diatrive

Bump. Sorry to badger : (


----------



## Nostradoomus

Check the other thread and see if the fix in there works for you


----------



## Diatrive

Which one are you suggesting. There seems to quite a few of them


----------



## Nostradoomus

Haha sorry the one right under this


----------



## Robert

The fix in the other thread is for builds when the octave footswitch is omitted.   

I don't think it'll apply here.


----------



## lnhrc

Hi! Similar issue with octave not working. Every other section in the pedal works perfectly. All LED’s light up when switched (inc Oct) but octave pot dims signal when engaged and turned clockwise, also doesn’t bring in any effect. Any ideas? Sorry new to the whole game so my problem solving skills aren’t quite there. Thanks I’m advance. I know it’s hard to guess without pedal in hand


----------



## DGWVI

lnhrc said:


> Hi! Similar issue with octave not working. Every other section in the pedal works perfectly. All LED’s light up when switched (inc Oct) but octave pot dims signal when engaged and turned clockwise, also doesn’t bring in any effect. Any ideas? Sorry new to the whole game so my problem solving skills aren’t quite there. Thanks I’m advance. I know it’s hard to guess without pedal in hand
> 
> View attachment 2195
> View attachment 2196


Flip D2 and D3, so that they're opposite the screen print. Had the same issue with mine using silicon diodes


----------



## lnhrc

Only substitution that might be worth mentioning is PF5102 for J112


----------



## lnhrc

DGWVI said:


> Flip D2 and D3, so that they're opposite the screen print. Had the same issue with mine using silicon diodes


Rad. You just made my day! I was so excited to finish it only to be a little bummed when it didn’t work properly. Thanks


----------



## lnhrc

DGWVI said:


> Flip D2 and D3, so that they're opposite the screen print. Had the same issue with mine using silicon diodes


Just before I dig in to switch this up. Will I have blown the diodes by wiring them backward? I’m assuming I should replace them?


----------



## DGWVI

lnhrc said:


> Just before I dig in to switch this up. Will I have blown the diodes by wiring them backward? I’m assuming I should replace them?


They should be fine. More likely to be damaged by the heat of desoldering. I'd replace them just to be safe


----------



## lnhrc

DGWVI said:


> They should be fine. More likely to be damaged by the heat of desoldering. I'd replace them just to be safe


Mint! Worked a charm. Octave now working. But now somehow inbetween removing and refitting board the rat section has developed an issue. The distortion pot when turned up (when dist and vol is also max) has mad high pitched feedback in the last 3rd of the pot that changes pitch when turning knob... any ideas on what to look at - It was working fine before... argh.


----------



## DGWVI

lnhrc said:


> Mint! Worked a charm. Octave now working. But now somehow inbetween removing and refitting board the rat section has developed an issue. The distortion pot when turned up (when dist and vol is also max) has mad high pitched feedback in the last 3rd of the pot that changes pitch when turning knob... any ideas on what to look at - It was working fine before... argh.


Have any pictures?


----------



## lnhrc

DGWVI said:


> Have any pictures?


Same as the board above only with reversed D2/D3. I didn’t touch anything else. I messaged pedal pcb direct and they seem to think the clipping led needs swapping and I should leave the diodes as stated on screen. I’m confused now and none the wiser about cause of problem


----------



## DGWVI

lnhrc said:


> Same as the board above only with reversed D2/D3. I didn’t touch anything else. I messaged pedal pcb direct and they seem to think the clipping led needs swapping and I should leave the diodes as stated on screen. I’m confused now and none the wiser about cause of problem


Does the feedback issue only happen with the octave engaged or without?


----------



## lnhrc

With and without. If you have the vol and dist maxed then turn the filter toward treble it’s just squeals. The octave just boosts that squeal. So it must be in the rat section somewhere but I can’t find out where. Annoyingly I can’t send videos on this forum. When I first built the pedal the red clipping led worked too but now it doesn’t. Replaced that and still nothing. All this only happened after swapping diode polarity. But octave only works with D2/D3 reversed from screen indicator. I thought it might be the selectable clipping section diodes so swapped those out. Same problem. When I first finished it the rat section was perfect and silent. Now it’s insanely noisy and has this squeal problem. Fail. It’s super odd cos the whole pedal passes signal so dunno where to go next


----------



## Tlsaudio

lnhrc said:


> Mint! Worked a charm. Octave now working. But now somehow inbetween removing and refitting board the rat section has developed an issue. The distortion pot when turned up (when dist and vol is also max) has mad high pitched feedback in the last 3rd of the pot that changes pitch when turning knob... any ideas on what to look at - It was working fine before... argh.



Any fix to the squeal in the rat section? Mine started doing this as well.


----------



## benny_profane

Tlsaudio said:


> Any fix to the squeal in the rat section? Mine started doing this as well.


What op amp are you using?


----------



## Diatrive

Hello all,
I just built one of these and am having some problems.

1. The pass through works fine so I assume the wiring is ok.

Assuming these are on one at a time:
2. The boost works fine and the LED lights up.
3. The octave doesn't change the sound at all but the LED lights up.

4.The boost and the octave can be on at the same time.
The boost still works and the octave has no effect but both are clean tones.

5. If you hit the RAT switch all sound stops and the LED lights up.
No matter whether the boost and octave are on or off in any combination.

6. While the silent RAT is engaged and the volume knob is turned you can hear some static that increases/decreases when the knob is turned.

Basically the RAT portion of the pedal doesn't work at all and cuts all guitar and the octave doesn't change anything.


----------



## Tlsaudio

benny_profane said:


> What op amp are you using?


Lm308 but I've swapped for another known working one and an op07 and same issue. Here is exactly what mine is doing


----------



## benny_profane

Tlsaudio said:


> Lm308 but I've swapped for another known working one and an op07 and same issue. Here is exactly what mine is doing


Start a new thread and provide some pictures in the top post. I can't see much from the dark video. Out of curiosity (this seems to be a bigger/different problem than IC oscillation), where did you source your ICs?


----------



## Nostradoomus

I would clean up your wiring on that build for sure. A few rats I’ve made have had that same sound but the issue stopped after I trimmed the leads and used shielded wire on the in/outs.


----------



## Tlsaudio

benny_profane said:


> Start a new thread and provide some pictures in the top post. I can't see much from the dark video. Out of curiosity (this seems to be a bigger/different problem than IC oscillation), where did you source your ICs?



Will do I was just searching forums at lunch so figured I'd ask


----------

